# Sigelei 20w And 30w Available



## Oupa (3/7/14)

We have 2 x Sigelei 20W mods left in stock as well as a few of the new Sigelei 30W mods.

Sigelei 20W - R1100
Sigelei 30W - R1580

Feel free to order on info@vapourmountain.co.za

Will be uploaded to the site this afternoon if they are not gone before then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (3/7/14)

Stock of 20W and 30W uploaded... Sigelei 20W price dropped to *R995*

You know you want it!  Get it here now: www.vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Stock of 20W and 30W uploaded... Sigelei 20W price dropped to *R995*


 
@Oupa will those green 3400mAh Panasonic batteries be OK in the Sigelei 20W? Looks like a great buy for a new convert of mine!


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Oupa will those green 3400mAh Panasonic batteries be OK in the Sigelei 20W? Looks like a great buy for a new convert of mine!


 
Absolutely do not advise that you do that @rib fosher. @Gizmo managed to get his 20w Sigelei to have a serious flip out from one of those Panasonics. I bought his one, and the spring has a nasty burn on it from the short out. 

Also, the amp draw on the Panasonic greens is only 5amps, def not safe for the range of wattage the Sigelei puts out. Rather go efests 20A 3100 mah

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> Absolutely do not advise that you do that @rib fosher. @Gizmo managed to get his 20w Sigelei to have a serious flip out from one of those Panasonics. I bought his one, and the spring has a nasty burn on it from the short out.
> 
> Also, the amp draw on the Panasonic greens is only 5amps, def not safe for the range of wattage the Sigelei puts out. Rather go efests 20A 3100 mah


 
Thanks Goose! Really appreciate the advice!

OK will go search for some efests 20A 3100 mah's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (4/7/14)

Not advisable Rob, rather get IMR high drain batteries. Although the 3400mah Panasonics should work fine with standard clearomizers and coils. Definitely not if using RBA's and sub-ohm coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bones (10/7/14)

Any idea who would have stock online for battery + charger for Sigelei 20W?

Pointless if i get the device and cant find any batteries.


----------



## Oupa (10/7/14)

We have chargers and will carry some eFest IMR high drain batteries soon.


----------



## bones (10/7/14)

Oupa said:


> We have chargers and will carry some eFest IMR high drain batteries soon.


@Oupa Thanks. I was contemplating getting the one available on your site.... hence me enquiring baout the batteries. Will you be receiving additional stock of these devices and do you have an ETA on the batteries?

Thanks


----------



## Oupa (15/7/14)

Only one 20W left but we will constantly restock the 30W. No ETA on the batteries just yet.


----------

